
Musk Jumps Off Trump Train in Wake of Paris Pullout Decision - endswapper
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-06-01/musk-jumps-off-trump-train-in-wake-of-paris-pullout-decision
======
D-Coder
My admiration of Musk goes up another notch. How is that even possible???

------
endswapper
"Am departing presidential councils. Climate change is real. Leaving Paris is
not good for America or the world."

It doesn't get any clearer than that. Consensus was a step in the right
direction. Disrupting the consensus before anything could be accomplished is a
step backwards.

